# Beretta 84F barrel needed



## charles taxman (May 21, 2021)

I own a Beretta 84F, which had a major malfunction during an HR 218 qualification session.
it appears that the barrel bulged. I am unsure how this occurred. It may have been a hot or defective round. 
Does anyone know where I can obtain a barrel and have the weapon repaired.
I am located in NYC and possess a NYC CCW permit.
Thank you,
Charle A,
917-361-4464.
[email protected]


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

charles taxman said:


> I own a Beretta 84F, which had a major malfunction during an HR 218 qualification session.
> it appears that the barrel bulged. I am unsure how this occurred. It may have been a hot or defective round.
> Does anyone know where I can obtain a barrel and have the weapon repaired.
> I am located in NYC and possess a NYC CCW permit.
> ...


I'm assuming that you already did an internet search and came up empty? I guess your best bet is to contact Beretta's customer service. Midwest Gun Works carries Beretta parts, as does Numrich Arms if they don't have it in stock you should still contact them as they may be able to get one for you. Your other option is at a gun show but there's no guarantee that you'll find one there.

If you find one it should be a drop in part and you won't have to send the gun out for repair.


----------



## charles taxman (May 21, 2021)

desertman said:


> I'm assuming that you already did an internet search and came up empty? I guess your best bet is to contact Beretta's customer service. Midwest Gun Works carries Beretta parts, as does Numrich Arms if they don't have it in stock you should still contact them as they may be able to get one for you. Your other option is at a gun show but there's no guarantee that you'll find one there.
> 
> If you find one it should be a drop in part and you won't have to send the gun out for repair.


Thank you. I did all of the above with no results. I just went to several FFL dealers also with no results. Still searching. Thanks again for your input. Charles


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Try looking at GunBroker.com, there are some people selling their own Beretta 84f there or maybe just the barrel.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm really surprised that those barrels are hard to come by? According to this article those guns were made from 1976 to 2017 that's 41 years. Beretta Cheetah - Wikipedia


----------



## charles taxman (May 21, 2021)

Thank you. I tried all of above except Gunbroker.com. Will try that next.
Thank to all for your replies.
Charlie


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

charles taxman said:


> Thank you. I tried all of above except Gunbroker.com. Will try that next.
> Thank to all for your replies.
> Charlie


Be careful. Gunbroker is full of scam sellers. I just read a thread about it at 1911 Addicts.
Only buy from real FFLs with a real storefront that you can google and verify.


----------

